# copie d'un iso sur cd sous Solaris



## tarikbenn (1 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Voila j'ai un gros soucis:
J'ai gravé un cd sous windows . J'y ai gravé un fichier .iso . Et je veux copier le fichier .iso sur un serveur Sun Ultra Enterprise 450 .
j'utilise pour cela la commande _dd_ . Sachant que _dd_ lit physiquement le support , je stop le daemon de Volume Manager et je lance la ligne de commande avec dd :
_/etc/init.d/volmgt stop
dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/image.iso_
Mais malheureusement , ca me sort le message d'erreur suivant :
_read: I/O error_ 
puis :
_25152+0 records in
25152+0 records out_
Ce nombre correspond en blocks à ce qui a été copié .
Et ça représente environ 12 Mo , ce qui correspond à la taille de l'iso copié , mais lorsque je fais un _cksum_ de l'iso copié et de celui à copier , le résultat est différent , ce qui prouve qu'il y a bien eu erreur lors de la copie .
Quelqu'un pourrait t'il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Dramis (1 Septembre 2006)

Prends une clé usb ça va être moins compliqué.


----------



## tarikbenn (1 Septembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Prends une clé usb ça va être moins compliqué.


 
Salut Dramis
Sympa ton idée , sauf que moi , je reçois les iso directement dans les cd , donc le fait d'utiliser une clé usb serait plus long pour moi ( cd -> clé puis clé->serveur ) .
Donc ...
Sinon ne vois tu pas une solution à l'erreur que je recois en essayant de copier l'iso du cd vers le serveur stp ?


----------



## Dramis (1 Septembre 2006)

sur le cd tu as un fichier .iso ou tu veux extraire le contenu du cd dans un format iso?

SI tu veux juste copier un fichier le cp est plus facile à utiliser....


----------



## tarikbenn (1 Septembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> sur le cd tu as un fichier .iso ou tu veux extraire le contenu du cd dans un format iso?
> 
> SI tu veux juste copier un fichier le cp est plus facile à utiliser....


 
Sur le cd j'ai un fichier .iso


----------



## tarikbenn (4 Septembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:


> sur le cd tu as un fichier .iso ou tu veux extraire le contenu du cd dans un format iso?
> 
> SI tu veux juste copier un fichier le cp est plus facile à utiliser....


 
S'il vous plait , quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider à regler ce problème ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## albi (4 Septembre 2006)

Salut

 Copie les fichiers .iso de ton cd sur ton sun et puis voila. Tu as" mkisofs" sinon ?
 Read : I/O error , ca veut bien dire qu'il il y a une erreur de lecture donc ton entré if=/dev/sd0 est mauvaise.


----------

